# Paph Julius



## emydura (Nov 17, 2011)

You can't image how happy I am to see this in flower again. It is one of my favourites. It has been 5 long years since it last flowered. It was quite root bound back then, and I repotted it into too big a pot using a mix I no longer like. I rotted a lot of the roots and the plant struggled for a while. A couple of new growths rotted and a whole generation of growths never flowered. Anyway I have slowly nursed it back to health. There is quite a lot of new growths on it now so it should flower regularly from now on. The growths are quite small so hopefully I will get more flowers as the plant gets stronger. I was getting 4 flowers to a spike previously.

David


Paph Julius (rothschildianum 'Rex' x lowii 'Burma Beauty')


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 17, 2011)

Impressive!!!!


----------



## John M (Nov 17, 2011)

VERY drool-worthy!!!


----------



## Marc (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice primary, I have one question though. There seems to be some difference in the colour tone between the two pictures. The first one has a more pinkish / purplish tone to the sepals. The 2nd has more of red tone. Which of the two resembles reality the best?


----------



## emydura (Nov 17, 2011)

Marc said:


> Very nice primary, I have one question though. There seems to be some difference in the colour tone between the two pictures. The first one has a more pinkish / purplish tone to the sepals. The 2nd has more of red tone. Which of the two resembles reality the best?



Well spotted Marc. I noticed that too, even tried to correct it but was in a hurry and did a poor job. It is dark here now, so I might doublecheck the colour tomorrow. I think the 2nd one was more accurate. I have reprocessed the first photo so they look similar now.

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 17, 2011)

All I can say is fantastic David. You can't go wrong with a really good Julius. For the longest time (~10 yrs) I've been on the hunt for great Julius and I believe I found it when bought a divison of Dot's during the ST spring auction. It's currently a single fan and I'll have to wait a bit longer but it will be well worth it. I'll just enjoy yours until that day comes!
Again, fantastic David! What was the old mix like comparing it to your current mix?

P.S. I like how the plants structure is straight up...nice leaves.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 17, 2011)

Splendid blooms..! :drool: :drool: :drool: :clap: :clap: :clap: You seem to have some fantastic plants, David..


----------



## emydura (Nov 17, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> All I can say is fantastic David. You can't go wrong with a really good Julius. For the longest time (~10 yrs) I've been on the hunt for great Julius and I believe I found it when bought a divison of Dot's during the ST spring auction. It's currently a single fan and I'll have to wait a bit longer but it will be well worth it. I'll just enjoy yours until that day comes!
> Again, fantastic David! What was the old mix like comparing it to your current mix?
> .



Thanks Rick. Yes, I remember Dots plant. It is a cracker. You would have had to pay more than what you got it for if I could have bid for it. oke: Look forward to seeing you flower it.

The old mix was using a brand of bark I had trouble growing anything in. I have moved over to something different with more success.

David


----------



## emydura (Nov 17, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Splendid blooms..! :drool: :drool: :drool: :clap: :clap: :clap: You seem to have some fantastic plants, David..



Thanks Paphioboy. Yes, I am having a good season with the multi's. Best ever in fact with a few more nice ones still to come. It has taken a long time but it is nice to be seeing the rewards. 

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 17, 2011)

Right on David! I had a flush of multi's two seasons back. I'm still not sure about the current season at the moment either.
I'd like to see you post some greenhouse shots....please.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 17, 2011)

John M said:


> VERY drool-worthy!!!



It sure is!!


----------



## GuRu (Nov 17, 2011)

emydura said:


> ...Yes, I am having a good season with the multi's. Best ever in fact with a few more nice ones still to come. It has taken a long time but it is nice to be seeing the rewards. ...


Almost every second day I can see lovely flowers of such multis well grown by you, David. Honestly, I'm deeply impressed - congrats !!


----------



## JC94030 (Nov 17, 2011)

Julius is a great cross. I hope it is being remade with modern parents, although ones like this are tough to beat.
Leafy!
JC


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 17, 2011)

Beautiful flowers on that strong plant!!!! Bravo again David!!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Nov 17, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Right on David! I had a flush of multi's two seasons back. I'm still not sure about the current season at the moment either.
> I'd like to see you post some greenhouse shots....please.



I'll try and take some tomorrow. A few have come and gone though.



GuRu said:


> Almost every second day I can see lovely flowers of such multis well grown by you, David. Honestly, I'm deeply impressed - congrats !!



Thanks Rudolf. Everything that is at flowering size seems to be flowering. But I know I am going to have to pay for it next year. 

This is my favourite time of year. Not only are the multi-florals flowering but the Miltoniopsis are as well. And they have been wonderful this year.

David


----------



## NeoNJ (Nov 17, 2011)

Stunning! Absolutely gorgeous! I've only ever owned and bloomed one, and if the plant had not been so HUGE, I probably would still have it.
Congrats! It's beautiful !


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 17, 2011)

That is an amazing Julius! Very nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2011)

That is gorgeous. As are the photos -- they glow.


----------



## Justin (Nov 17, 2011)

wicked paph.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 18, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> That is gorgeous. As are the photos -- they glow.


Agreed! but more of a compliment when it comes from Dot!
Beautiful plant, beautiful flower, beautifully photographed! :drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Wendy (Nov 19, 2011)

What a beautiful, well coloured flower! :clap:


----------



## emydura (Nov 25, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> I'd like to see you post some greenhouse shots....please.



Sorry Rick it has taken me so long to get this photo for you. I should have taken it a couple of weeks ago when the MK x lowii was still in flower. It dominated the whole glasshouse.

A few still in bud so more to come.

You can see why this is my favourite time of year. 

David


----------



## cattmad (Nov 25, 2011)

wow, really nice david.

is that a roth between the lady isabel and the lowii?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2011)

Sweet greenhouse!


----------



## emydura (Nov 26, 2011)

cattmad said:


> is that a roth between the lady isabel and the lowii?



Yes, it is Brad. Turned out much better 2nd flowering.

David


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 26, 2011)

A dream David!!!! :clap: Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 26, 2011)

What a lovely place to be!
The Miltonias are gorgeous. You seem to grow them in heavy shade - under the paphs on the shady side of your GH?


----------



## emydura (Nov 26, 2011)

Ozpaph said:


> What a lovely place to be!
> The Miltonias are gorgeous. You seem to grow them in heavy shade - under the paphs on the shady side of your GH?



Yes, that is correct. The bottom left hand side is pretty much reserved for the Pansy Orchids, which is quite shady. The Paphs get all the choice spots of course.  The Milts could do with a little more light as some can get a little stringy. But they still flower OK.

David


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 26, 2011)

Aaaaahhhh!! Can I stay in your shadehouse, David? Please?  I can even camp there...


----------



## Clark (Nov 26, 2011)

That last photo was the knockout punch.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 26, 2011)

OK David. Something isn't right here! That GH is too clean! No dead leaves, no clutter laying a round on the floor the pots are even shinny!LOL

Great shot, thanks fro coming through that promise!


----------



## emydura (Nov 26, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Aaaaahhhh!! Can I stay in your shadehouse, David? Please?  I can even camp there...



No problem. As long as you do the repotting while you are there. 



SlipperKing said:


> OK David. Something isn't right here! That GH is too clean! No dead leaves, no clutter laying a round on the floor the pots are even shinny!LOL
> 
> Great shot, thanks fro coming through that promise!



That is why there are no closeup photos. 

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 26, 2011)

OK, now that I look closer I do see *one* dead leaf.


----------



## physiognomy (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Dave!!! I just received a Paph. Julius as a bonus plant (a nice one) from Carter & Holmes as well as a Paph. Robert Barry (rothschildianum x Julius). My fingers are crossed for some cool spring flowers.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 1, 2011)

Very Nice Julius! Fantastic job!


----------



## Stone (Dec 1, 2011)

emydura said:


> You can't image how happy I am to see this in flower again. It is one of my favourites. It has been 5 long years since it last flowered. It was quite root bound back then, and I repotted it into too big a pot using a mix I no longer like. I rotted a lot of the roots and the plant struggled for a while. A couple of new growths rotted and a whole generation of growths never flowered. Anyway I have slowly nursed it back to health. There is quite a lot of new growths on it now so it should flower regularly from now on. The growths are quite small so hopefully I will get more flowers as the plant gets stronger. I was getting 4 flowers to a spike previously.
> 
> David
> 
> ...



David, do you give lessons in photography?:clap:
Had a look at some of your old postings. You're growing some seriously good stuff.
Mike


----------



## emydura (Dec 2, 2011)

physiognomy said:


> Thanks for sharing, Dave!!! I just received a Paph. Julius as a bonus plant (a nice one) from Carter & Holmes as well as a Paph. Robert Barry (rothschildianum x Julius). My fingers are crossed for some cool spring flowers.



Look forward to seeing them in flower. You don't see many Julius hybrids. Not particularly fertile I believe.



Stone said:


> David, do you give lessons in photography?:clap:
> Had a look at some of your old postings. You're growing some seriously good stuff.
> Mike



Thanks Mike. I've been slowly accumulating and growing over the years. Each year is getting better. I wished I could grow in a better climate though.

If you want a photography lesson you will have to look me up next time you are in Canberra.


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice one!

Ramon


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 6, 2011)

Very, very nice and congratulations to have brought back it to flowering.


----------



## abax (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh my, your greenhouse is a glorious sight! I can feel the
atmosphere just looking at the photo. There must be some very nice fragrance with all the Milts. in bloom. Definitely a place to linger and be proud. What is the Paph. in the forefront looking at the photographer?


----------



## emydura (Dec 7, 2011)

abax said:


> Oh my, your greenhouse is a glorious sight! I can feel the
> atmosphere just looking at the photo. There must be some very nice fragrance with all the Milts. in bloom. Definitely a place to linger and be proud. What is the Paph. in the forefront looking at the photographer?



Thanks Abax. That Paph is Paph hirsutisissimum var esquirolei. 

David


----------



## PaulS (Dec 8, 2011)

Lovely Julius, David. Not surprising given the quality job you do of growing everything you have. Add one more to the green-with-envy list of viewers.


----------



## emydura (Dec 8, 2011)

PaulS said:


> Lovely Julius, David. Not surprising given the quality job you do of growing everything you have. Add one more to the green-with-envy list of viewers.



Thanks Paul. You only see my successes of course. I have my fair share of failures.


----------

